# Issues to look for with Dolby Atmos playback thru PC 8 channel sound-card then back thru Dolby atmos Pre/Pro



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Issues to look for with Dolby Atmos playback thru PC 8 channel sound-card then back thru Dolby Atmos Pre/Pro using Digital Coaxial RCA's.


Is the Sound room mixing lost or is frequency steering of the Dolby recording algorithms recaptured in the final Pre/Pro processing?


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

If your using analog out of your sound card your pre pro wont receive the Atmos signal you will have to use HDMI bit streaming for that.


----------

